# Yahoo email BS



## bigcozy (Oct 27, 2003)

Yeah I mean BS like you think I do, but it also means Britney Spears. I sent out an email today, and someone sent it back to me asking if I was a Britney fan. I couldn't figure out why, then I saw that attatched to outgoing email was a link to a Britney video and some other crap. I can't see it at any point until the email is sent back to me. I resent this crap, advertise on your dime, not on emails.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Oct 27, 2003)

Ya, hotmail, yahoo, and others do this. Complete BS!!!


----------



## sunspot (Oct 27, 2003)

I use Netscape for Email and in two years I have gotten *one]/b] piece of spam. I'm very pleased.*


----------



## avusblue (Oct 27, 2003)

I use Yahoo mail too. The ads don't bother me. Seems like if we're getting email service for free, something's gotta pay their bills. 

You can always upgrade to a pay service and not have ads.

Dave


----------



## Tomas (Oct 27, 2003)

Ayup! If a person doesn't want to pay for the service they get, everyone they send e-mail to gets SPAMMED by them. 

That's one reason I pay for all the services I use - that way the companies don't have to try to find some other way to pay for those services, and I don't spam my friends.

(Getting spam from friends - advertising attached to e-mails they send me - because they are too cheap to pay $20 a year for a mail service is annoying, but I put up with it. Unless I get another Viagra ad - my filter eats those regardless.)


----------



## tkl (Oct 27, 2003)

Don't whine, it's free.


----------



## bigcozy (Oct 27, 2003)

Whine my ***. I can use any number of other services for free without it, already changed because of this. If they were selling peanut butter or toothpaste that is one thing, but a link to this is different. I don't care about the content, but the email returned to me was someone I did business with and they were offended because they thought I put that in there. This went to a woman who had a teenage daughter and was very offended by it. My problem is that I had no way of knowing it was there, and it is right after my signature line, as if I am endorsing it. When I sign on to Yahoo, I get thirty ads right there. Preach to me all you want, when your sig line makes people think you use Viagra, see how you react.


----------



## tkl (Oct 27, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*bigcozy said:*
Whine my ***. I can use any number of other services for free without it,

[/ QUOTE ]There you go, why don't you? [ QUOTE ]
but the email returned to me was someone I did business with

[/ QUOTE ]I wouldn't use a free service for business. [ QUOTE ]
Preach to me all you want, when your sig line makes people think you use Viagra, see how you react. 

[/ QUOTE ]LMAO! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif My friends and family would laugh too.


----------



## Empath (Oct 28, 2003)

You might take a look at MyWay's free email at http://www.myway.com . They still add a tagline, but the extent of it is to call attention to themselves. It simply says:
[ QUOTE ]
No banners. No pop-ups. No kidding.
Introducing My Way - http://www.myway.com 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Bill.H (Oct 28, 2003)

I agree with tkl, don't use a free email service for business.
Doesn't your ISP give you _at least_ one free account? I'd suggest you use that for business, and a freebie for personal stuff. Another possibility is to send all your email from your ISP account, but use something else as a return (and Reply-To) address if you don't want that one known. You should be able to do that with any real ISP (probably not AOL, which is why I said "real ISP").


----------



## Tomas (Oct 28, 2003)

_"You get what you pay for."_


----------



## Eugene (Oct 28, 2003)

Same here. I grew tired you yahoo and hotspam as well. I paid a little over $100 for web, 50 e-mail, unlimited aliases and me own domain name of my choice. It works well, I have given e-mail addresses to family members, I get to keep my domain even if I change isp's and the webmail blocking software at my company doesn't recognize my domain /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Quickbeam (Oct 28, 2003)

We use Yahoo! Mail for everything. It's almost always up, I can get to it from anywhere, I don't have to pay a dime, and if I change ISP's I don't have to send everyone on the planet a message that "My e-mail has changed". 

You can add an automatic "signature" that says "Links at the bottom of this message are advertisements added by Yahoo! and are not endorsed by the sender." to help avoid confusion in the future.


----------



## PaulW (Oct 28, 2003)

Quickbeam,

Thanks for the tip on the auto signature. I've just done it. I would have long ago if I had thought of it.

Paul


----------



## _mike_ (Oct 28, 2003)

One of the better free mail services is (IMHO) Myrealbox 

It's provided by Novell, it's kind of their test bed for their technologies. It's nearly spam/crap free. You get 10MB storage, use it via web browser or regular e-mail client, POP and/or IMAP, no ads. It's well worth looking into if you are sick of Yahoo, Hotmail, etc.

Mike


----------



## kubolaw (Oct 28, 2003)

Hey Mike -

Have you experienced any outages with Myrealbox? I use it once in a while, but not for my main email, since they explicitly mention something like "if you cannot accept periods of inaccessibility, then this is not the service for you". Sounds kinda scary, although I know that it's probably more of a CYA notice than an indicator of actual performance.

John


----------



## _mike_ (Oct 28, 2003)

kubolaw,

I used them for about 1 1/2 years and never lost any mail, I also never got any spam.....both are good things. I also know of other people who did not lose any mail. You should take them at their word that you "could" lose mail and experience service interuptions. However, having said that.......all Internet Service Providers and mail providers say similar things in their terms and conditions too, they just aren't as up front about it as Myrealbox. Here are some samples from My ISP, Earthlink and AOL. Sorry for the caps, that's how they have them on their sites. I do think Myrealbox is one of the better free e-mail services out there. Heck, set up an account and try it out and see what you think....I like them.

WhidbeyNET:
"1. ALL USE OF WHIDBEYNET SERVICES AND THE INTERNET IS AT THE USER’S SOLE RISK. WHIDBEYNET'S SERVICES ARE PROVIDED ON AN "AS IS," "AS AVAILABLE" BASIS. WhidbeyNET makes no warranties of any kind, whether express or implied, including any implied warranty OF merchantability OR fitness of any aspect of the services for a particular purpose.

2. WhidbeyNET shall not be responsible for any damages or costs arising out of any use of Services or the unavailability of the Services, including, but not limited to, damages to your home or business computer or other network devices, damages caused by viruses, damages or costs incurred as a result of lost profits or revenue, loss of clients, loss of use of computer programs, loss of data, the costs of recovering programs or data, claims by third parties, loss of data from delays, non-deliveries, misdeliveries, or service interruptions caused by WhidbeyNET's own negligence or your errors and/or omissions. WhidbeyNET shall not be liable for any indirect, special, incidental, cover or consequential damages arising out of the use or inability to use the Services, even if it has been advised of the possibility of such damages. In no event shall WhidbeyNET's liability exceed the amount paid by you for the Services."

EARTHLINK:
"DISCLAIMER - THE SERVICE IS PROVIDED "AS IS" AND WITHOUT WARRANTIES OF ANY KIND EITHER EXPRESS OR IMPLIED. TO THE FULLEST EXTENT PERMISSIBLE PURSUANT TO APPLICABLE LAW, EARTHLINK DISCLAIMSALL WARRANTIES, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE. EARTHLINK DOES NOT WARRANT THAT THE FUNCTIONS CONTAINED IN THE MATERIALS WILL BE UNINTERRUPTED OR ERROR-FREE, THAT DEFECTS WILL BE CORRECTED, OR THAT THIS SITE OR THE SERVER THAT MAKES IT AVAILABLE ARE FREE OF VIRUSES OR OTHER HARMFUL COMPONENTS. EARTHLINK DOES NOT WARRANT OR MAKE ANY REPRESENTATIONS REGARDING THE USE OR THE RESULTS OF THE USE OF THE MATERIALS IN THIS SITE IN TERMS OF THEIR CORRECTNESS, ACCURACY, RELIABILITY, OR OTHERWISE. YOU (AND NOT EARTHLINK) ASSUME THE ENTIRE COST OF ALL NECESSARY SERVICING, REPAIR, OR CORRECTION. APPLICABLE LAW MAY NOT ALLOW THE EXCLUSION OF IMPLIED WARRANTIES, SO THE ABOVE EXCLUSION MAY NOT APPLY TO YOU."

AOL:
"ALL MATERIALS, INFORMATION, SOFTWARE, PRODUCTS, AND SERVICES INCLUDED IN OR AVAILABLE THROUGH THIS SITE (THE "CONTENT") ARE PROVIDED "AS IS" AND "AS AVAILABLE" FOR YOUR USE. THE CONTENT IS PROVIDED WITHOUT WARRANTIES OF ANY KIND, EITHER EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE, OR NONINFRINGEMENT. AMERICA ONLINE, ITS SUBSIDIARIES, AND ITS LICENSORS DO NOT WARRANT THAT THE CONTENT IS ACCURATE, RELIABLE OR CORRECT; THAT THIS SITE WILL BE AVAILABLE AT ANY PARTICULAR TIME OR LOCATION; THAT ANY DEFECTS OR ERRORS WILL BE CORRECTED; OR THAT THE CONTENT IS FREE OF VIRUSES OR OTHER HARMFUL COMPONENTS. YOUR USE OF THIS SITE IS SOLELY AT YOUR RISK. BECAUSE SOME JURISDICTIONS DO NOT PERMIT THE EXCLUSION OF CERTAIN WARRANTIES, THESE EXCLUSIONS MAY NOT APPLY TO YOU."



/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Mike


----------



## JollyRoger (Oct 28, 2003)

I also have a myrealbox account....I've had it for the past 4+ years....and guess what?
I've received ZERO spam!
That's right! NONE.

This is my backup email account that I might sometime in the future make my main account....I really like myrealbox. You can also use it with Outlook, etc. (supports POP, etc.)

And all these features are free.

No ads, no spam.


----------



## TOB9595 (Oct 28, 2003)

Empath, I use Myway on occasion.
Run Adaware and you'll see that Myway has spyware in it.
I use Eudora pro and Quallcomm has spyware in it also.
Gotta be vigilant it seems. I just don't like the idea of it. And Eudora is a paid prog...
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Tom


----------



## Eugene (Oct 28, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Quickbeam said:*
We use Yahoo! Mail for everything. It's almost always up, I can get to it from anywhere, I don't have to pay a dime, and if I change ISP's I don't have to send everyone on the planet a message that "My e-mail has changed". 

You can add an automatic "signature" that says "Links at the bottom of this message are advertisements added by Yahoo! and are not endorsed by the sender." to help avoid confusion in the future. 

[/ QUOTE ]

The main problem with Yahoo is the size limits. I get more enough from subscribed lists to fill up two yahoo accounts.


----------



## Empath (Oct 28, 2003)

Tom, the "spyware" that Adaware finds after a visit to MyWay.com is a gif file in the cache called 9[1].gif . It's nothing more than their logo. If it makes you feel uneasy, you destroy it every time you clean your cache.

Also, Quallcom's "spyware" as Adaware calls it is nothing more than an empty folder that would contain ads targeted to the users that choose to use the ad sponsored version of Eudora. The paid version leaves the folder empty, cause that's what you pay for.

Why Adaware targets silly things like that, I don't know. The spyware cleaners endorsed by the spyware fighting communities don't target them. Adaware has fallen from grace among that community. It's easy to see why.


----------

